
Sonos shutting down local voice option Snips - cmsimike
https://www.home-assistant.io/blog/2019/12/03/sonos-shutting-down-local-voice-option-snips/
======
cmsimike
This is a huge hit to any privacy-conscious user. Being able to host my
snips.ai instance locally and not rely on a cloud was a huge win.

While it seems like instances should stay up, the ability to create new
intents will close down at the end of Jan.

